
Introducing Oodle Mermaid and Selkie (data compressors) - jacobolus
http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2016/07/introducing-oodle-mermaid-and-selkie.html
======
jacobolus
Also see
[http://www.radgametools.com/oodlewhatsnew.htm](http://www.radgametools.com/oodlewhatsnew.htm)
and [http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com](http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com) more
generally

